# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  (¯`·.¸♥(¯`·.¸سؤال حلو للواثق من نفسه¸.·´¯)♥¸.·´¯)

## candle of dark

ممكن اسألكم سؤااااال بسيط . . . . 




بس الكل يجاوب بكل صراحه وجديه!!!




لو كان عندك 3 صناديق!!!




* الصندوق الأول كان فيه الحظ



* الصندوق الثاني كان فيه الحب



* الصندوق الثالث كان فيه ملايين من المال


اي واحد من هذي الصناديق راح تختار بكل صراحه ؟ ؟ ؟؟؟
وسبب اختيارك لهذا الصندوق ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟؟





الرجاء من الكل التفاعل مع الموضوع

بإنتظار ردودكم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

*[align=center]انا بختار [/align][align=center]الصندوق الثاني الذي  فيه الحب
لأن الحب هو ذاته الحظ في نظري

و المال يفنى دوما ولا سعده مع المال 
ولكن هناك سعاده مع الحب

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الرائع

وتقبلي مروري بكل ود
[/align]*

----------


## HAWATMEH

:Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3: اختار الحظ لان الباقي ممكن تحصل عليه اما الحظ صعب شكراااااااا

----------


## المتميزة

والله الاختيار صعب كثير بين الحب و الحظ 
بس ما دام راح يكون معك الحظ راح تلاقي كل شي 
اوك راح اختار الحظ

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الحظ ..........طبعا 

لانه يجلب الحب والمال ايضا 

وعندما املك الحب لا حاجة لي للمال او الحظ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

* الصندوق الأول كان فيه الحظ

الحظ لانو هو بودي للحب وبجمع المال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ولا صندوق لأنو حظي مش منيح وما بحب وما معي مصاري

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شوش شوي ع حالك(هههههههههه)

انا بختار الحظ...لأنه رح يجيبلي الحب و المال 
 :Smile:

----------


## تاج النساء

انا ما بختار شي لانه كله من عند ربناوالحمد عندي 1 وبكفي منهم وهو الحب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا بختار الصندوق الثاني الذي(( الحب ))
لأنوو الحب هو أروع الاشياء في نظري 
و اذا انتا كنت بتحب بصدق أكيد رح يكون حظك منيح

و المال .... بيجي مع الزمن وحسب إجتهاد كل شخص فينا 

ثانكس على السؤال  
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* الصندوق الأول كان فيه الحظ
 ممكن اختار الحظ لاني ما عندي حظ بالدنيا او ممكن يكون قليل

 * الصندوق الثاني كان فيه الحب
اكيد بختار الحب لانو اهم شي 



 * الصندوق الثالث كان فيه ملايين من المال
 اختر الصندوق من زمان بس اطلعت خسران بالنهاية

----------


## الوسادة

*الحب الحب الحب*

----------


## ابتسامة الشقاء

اذا لم يحافني الحظ في الصندوق الاول ... هل يحالفني بفتح الصندوق الاخير ....

الحب هو صندوقي ... فيه ابتسامة شقائي ...
وبه الون حياتي ...




اذا توفر الحب ... فقد توفر كل شيء ...

حتى ...

ابتسامة السعادة


 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12): 
 :Bl (12):  :04f8b3e14f:  :Bl (12):

----------


## Sc®ipt

الحظ .......

----------


## شذى الياسمين

* الصندوق الأول كان فيه  الحظ

لو املك الحظ اكيد حيكون حظي حلو واجد الحب و المال ..
شكرا عالموضوع ..

----------


## mylife079

*انا رح اختار الصندوق حسب الوضع اللي انا عايش فيه* 

*اذا كنت امتلك الحظ والحب  ساختار المال*

*وكذلك ....*

*شكرا على الموضوع الحلو*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]انا ممكن اختار الحظ .. 
لانه لو انا بعمل بجديه في حياتي ..
اكيد هيكون حظي حلو .. 
وربنا بيعطي كل مجتهد اللي هو نفسه فيه 
يعني انا لو اجتهدت وكان حظي كويس .. اكيد لو عاوز ابقي غني .. ربنا هيغنيني 
اكيد لو عاوز حب .. أكيد هصادف اللي احبها 
اكيد لو عاوز العلم اللي افيد الناس بيه .. ربنا هيديني العلم 
لو عاوز حب الناس ... أكيد هحظي بحب الناس 

وشكرا للموضوع 
[/align]

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center] 
اختار الحب
لانه بالحب 
تمتلك الحظ والمال معا
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center] 
>  اختار الحب
>  لانه بالحب 
>  تمتلك الحظ والمال معا
>  [/align]




لكن اذا كان الحب صادق

----------


## بياض الثلج

الصندوق الثاني لأ؟نه يحوي على الصناديق الأخرى :SnipeR (39):

----------


## دليلة

أكيد الحظ  الي عنده يحظ يحصل على الباقي

----------


## دموع الورد

> الحظ ..........طبعا 
> 
> لانه يجلب الحب والمال ايضا 
> 
> وعندما املك الحب لا حاجة لي للمال او الحظ



تماما..

----------


## Alamora

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد الحظ

لانه اذا كان حظي حلو رح اتهنى بحياتي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بختار الحظ لانه رح يجيبلي المال وغيره ..

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]اكيد الحظ لانه هوه بيعطيني كل شي[/align]*

----------


## الجهوري

اختار الحظ

----------


## حسناء الجليد

صراحة ولا واحد من الصناديق
لو كان في صندوق  يحتوي الصدق لاخترته .


 :04f8b3e14f: 
وشكرا لك اختي الحبيبة لموضوعك الراقي صراحة  مواضيعك كلها راقية وحلوة وبمكانها.

----------


## anoucha

رح اختار الحظ لانو هاد يلي ناقصني

----------


## الملاك الهادئ

الاختيار برايي يجب أن يكون صريحا
فالحظ يوصلك للحب والمال
ما فائدة الحب والمال بلا حظ فيما تختار 
لذلك اختار الحظ...

----------


## عوكل

أكيد بختار الحظ لإنو الحظ بوصلك للحب و بوصلك للمال 
يعني اذا اخترت الحظ بتوصل لكل اشي

----------


## Rahma Queen

انا بختار الحظ
مش مشان الحظ
بس لانه هو بجيب الحب
وهو بجيب المال
انما مابدي المال
بس بدي الحب اللي يغنيني عن كل اموال الدنيا وعن الناس :Encore:

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]
 الحب بلاشك 

 لايوجد شيء اسمه حظ عند المؤمن .. فكل شيء مقسم قبل
خلق الكون بـ 500 سنه 

 والمال لايجلب لصاحبه سوى غنى الدنيا عن غنى الاخره [/align]

----------


## رنيم

_الحظ_

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

الحظ طبعا

----------


## بنت حيفا

أكيد الحظ ... لانه أهم شي ... والباقي بيجي بعدين ...
بس ازا ما فيه حظ هون المشكلة ...  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## jaja20_01

انا بختار الصندوق التاني
" الـــــــــــحـب "
لانو بيغنيني عن الخيارات التانيه
كل شيء سهل احققه في هالدنيا االا الحب 
وهي بنظري هوا الحظ الحلو وهوا بنفس الوقت المال 
 :SnipeR (91): 
تحياتي

----------


## Alaa23

الصندوق الاول

صندوق الحظ لاني بالحظ بحصل ع كل شيء حلو

----------


## ملكة نفسي

b5taar 2l7az 2l7elw l2nu huwe bjeeb 2l7ub wlamaal

----------

